# Woo Hoo!  Hutchison's Boxing



## lklawson (May 21, 2010)

Just picked up D.C. Hutchison's 1913 "Boxing."

Very groovy.

No grappling in it, but all illustrations are bare fist.  No gloves here.

It looks like a cross between Edwards' manual and Sullivan's manual. The pics, for some reason, remind me of what I saw of the Thomas Inch boxing manual, published decades later.

The book in in awesome condition for being nearly a century old.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Harald (May 29, 2010)

Hah, nice score! Congrats! That would be cool thing to have for sure.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 1, 2010)

I purchased it with the intent to republish it along with all the others.  I've got about 9 on the stack now, which seems like a lot.  On the other hand, I've gotten 30 titles out the door, around half of which are antique boxing manuals.

Of course, they're all available for free download.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

